# New Here



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## beach rider (Sep 24, 2012)

New here also. I live in Costa Rica and own a horse riding business on the Caribbean Ocean. Making peoples dreams come true. I also teach people how to ride. I teach to ride with the horses rhythm a natural way of riding. And I'm looking to learn more and to meet other riders who teach and use this method. To share ideas and receive feed back. 
You may also see photos at facebook.com/bruceswalker
Thanks
Bruce


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, both of you!


----------

